# 08 rzr



## dj_d_o_d_g_e (Sep 10, 2009)

08 rzr the reverse light does not come on while in reverse and 4wd dont kick in if this light is not on help!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fuse blown somewhere?


----------



## dj_d_o_d_g_e (Sep 10, 2009)

i dont think it lights up in neutral and in low just not park reverse and high


----------

